# Coyote Mounts- Lets See 'Em



## UNREEL

Finally shot a yote that is worthy enough for a full body mount. The others were mangey, nasty, and destroyed.

I have a couple of forms in mind, just wondered how some of you chose to mount yours. Might give me some ideas I havent seen yet. Doubt I will get another one anytime soon, so I want to do it right.

Wasn't the biggest dog, maybe 35lbs but has the prettiest coat I've seen on one in a long time.


----------



## griffondog




----------



## Fur-minator

Liv4Trappin from on here has done some of the best K9 mounts I have seen. You would do good to see some of his finished work.




Here is the coyote mount I had done by another guy in Swartz Creek.
My habitat isn't quite finished and the Yote isn't attached perminantly yet but you get the picture.


----------



## daoejo22

I have two tanned on my wall (regular color and a red phase) but no mounts. 35# is a big yote, biggest I've ever weighed was 42#, unfortunatly it had the mange.


----------



## hplayer13

I'll post a pic after I get it back....been waiting for *1 1/2 YEARS!*


----------



## UNREEL

hplayer13 said:


> I'll post a pic after I get it back....been waiting for *1 1/2 YEARS!*


 
Can't rush perfection. I've used the same taxidermist for about 5yrs now, and wouldnt think of calling and asking about the progress. He has a fish going on the same amount of time, but I know when it comes back it will be perfect. When it's done, it's done and thats the way it is. I'm good with that, and the quality of his work makes me a customer for life.

Dropped the yote off yesterday. Havent even talked about the form yet. 

Grif, that thing looks about as real as it gets, nice natural relaxed state. I like that. 

Fur, that aggresive stance is on the top of the list. Always told myself if I ever got one thats how it would be done.. Snarling fangs, hair on back standing up. I don't know if this is the animal for that though. The long red coat is almost to pretty to go mean with.. 

This is a tough one...


----------



## Oliron

Here is mine from a few years ago.


http://


----------



## mhodnettjr

My first trapped coyote a few years back. Nothing special about the pose or base, but I think John Lombardo did a great job making it look like a coyote acting like a coyote.


----------



## Wendy

This is cool if you get one thats not in good shape..


----------



## BVW




----------



## Mickey Finn

griffondog said:


>


Everyones mounts look very good to me. This set-up however, would really freak my dog out.:lol:


----------



## chris_kreiner

This was my first Coyote mount I had ever completed. Took third place and sold to Cabela's. Aggressive pose with the mouth closed.


----------



## HunterHawk

Mike nice to see you stopping by again:lol: and that is a nice looking mount man!


here is my mount from a few years back... it actually looks a lot better in person... ill have to get another picture of it!


----------



## mhodnettjr

Yeah I lurk from time to time, the new baby and job demand a lot of my time. Should be here a little more often now, my new phone supports MS mobile : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davidshane

mhodnettjr said:


> Yeah I lurk from time to time, the new baby and job demand a lot of my time. Should be here a little more often now, my new phone supports MS mobile : )
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't let the kid fool ya, he's been trying to be a deer hunter this year. Must have done a good job too cause I hear Lombardo's has another mount going for "the kid".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JBIV

Mickey Finn said:


> Everyones mounts look very good to me. This set-up however, would really freak my dog out.:lol:


I know, the golf club right??? :lol::lol:

It just looks out of place.


----------



## HunterHawk

davidshane said:


> Don't let the kid fool ya, he's been trying to be a deer hunter this year. Must have done a good job too cause I hear Lombardo's has another mount going for "the kid".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no kidding... i need to see pics


----------



## UNREEL

These are some really great mounts that were posted.

I have it narrowed down to 3, two of which are in this thread..

Definetly mouth open!!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin

I'll throw one in I did awhile back. It's a closed mouth pedastal. Nice job on taking the Yote!

Mike


----------



## Paul Thompson

Show off! 



Liv4Trappin said:


> I'll throw one in I did awhile back. It's a closed mouth pedastal. Nice job on taking the Yote!
> 
> Mike


----------

